# audi 5000 questions



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

might be selling my mk3 jetta gls soon. i was looking around online and found a 1987 5000 CS QT for a decent price. i've never driven one, so i'd like to know if they are any better or worse then my 2L jetta with intake, chip and coils. also it says in the ad that the climate control needs a brain, how hard are those to replace. thanks for any help


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Not a car for the faint of heart, but it is worth it.*

The climate controls are easy to change and fairly cheap in the classifieds.

As for the differences......

Your jetta is... in my opinion.... Half the car the audi is. It also takes half the work to keep the jetta alive. 

I bought Gina, an 86 5kqt wagon, a few months ago and it is not a car that just goes forever with no work. If the PO has maintained it, the engine and trans are bulletproof. The electronics on the other hand are a nightmare. The brakes are hydraulic boosted and the power steering is weird. All the odd systems are easily learned as you fix, fix, fix. I buy all the parts I can when I find them on clearance. My lower shelf in my shop is literally full of electronics. The next shelf is engine bay hard parts and fuel injection. The third shelf is... Well, you get the point.

Don't get me wrong..... I bleed black red and gold. I own nothing but vw/audis, but this car will need parts and they are a lot harder to find than parts for a Mark 3. I'll be keeping my 5k for a LONG time, but my overly excessive maintenance and parts hording is beginning to pay off. With 265k miles.... I can't complain. :thumbup:


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

this one seems to have been very well taken care of. all sythetic fluids, all service records. it has 109K miles. here is a pic of it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i had a 5000s turbo in 85. got it new for 35k, and got rid of it when it had about 100k miles back in 98. 

at that point, NONE of the power windows worked, the sunroof diddnt work, the climate control not only diddnt work, but ALWAYS pumped heat, the radio diddnt work, the car bounced on every bump, the silver trip at the base of the widows was all comming off, the exhaust leaked like hell, and it was already on its second transmission when the transmission broke for a second time. top it off, i had just got new brakes for it for 800$ at the dealer. (i was young, diddnt work on cars, and new nothing. all service done by dealer, and was EXPENSIVE). 

it was a fine car, but EVERYTHING was sooo uber expensive. 
it ended up just never getting the stuff fixed like windows and climate control because it was ungodly expensive.


----------

